# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Из Тулы...

## Туляк

Начну по-тихоньку выкладывать сюда фото из архива. Автором снимков я не являюсь, но автор - мой друг, дал согласие на выкладку, так как сам качественного выхода в интернет не имеет. 
Итак, поехали...
20 апреля 2006 года, залетный Ан-26 б/н 27, "Полярная авиация". Клоково, РД2.


Надо сказать, что с конца 90-х годов прибытие в Тулу ВС крупнее Ан-2 является настоящим событием. С начала нового века, после ликвидации Тульского ОАО, таких прибытий можно насчитать, дай Бог, по пальцам обеих рук...

----------


## Туляк

На крайнем фото хорошо видно состояние асфальтового покрытия на РД. Сегодня оно не намного лучше. Как-то довелось прокатиться по МРД на своём авто - очучения не из приятных. А Ми-8 или Ми-24, объезжающий на рулении ямы и выбоины, зрелище ещё то...  :Frown: 

ПС: если кому нужно, то есть фотографии на отдельные элементы планера покрупнее...

----------


## Туляк

Сгоревший в 2004г. Ми-24П №09, бывший №19. В первый раз этот борт видел в полку ещё в 97-98-м году, бортовой номер был нарисован между грузовой кабиной и кабиной пилота.

----------


## Туляк

От чего горел не знаю, по-моему, точную причину так и не нашли. Левый двигатель после прогорания креплений рухнул внутрь фюзеляжа. Слава Богу, экипаж вроде как не пострадал...

----------


## Туляк

Декабрь 2005г. Полёты 490-го ОВП.
Ми-8МТ №26, посадка и взлёт.

----------


## Туляк

А в это время...
Ми-24П №01 - контрольное висение и взлёт.

----------


## Туляк

Посадка Ми-8МТПБ №38. Кажись, с маршрута пришёл... :)

26-й борт - проход над аэродромом на высоте круга (400м).

Со стоянок выруливает Ми-8Мт №28, ныне RF-92538. ;)

----------


## Туляк

01-й - посадка и руление. На первом фото внизу видно стоящий на перроне Ми-8Т ФЛА. Там же, рядом с ним, стоят Ми-2, Як-52 и 2 Л-29. "Восьмёрка" в этом году зимой куда-то улетела, а остальные так и не двигаются...



Красавец... :)

----------


## AC

Спасибо! Очеь интересно!!!




> 20 апреля 2006 года, залетный Ан-26 б/н 27, "Полярная авиация". Клоково, РД2


Очень известный и знакомый борт...  :Smile:

----------


## Туляк

И заключительные на сегодня.
Ми-24П №01. На втором плане его "брательник" 05-й.

Он же на "Кубе" в прошлом году:  http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...24P/1247270/L/
Замена лопастей НВ на 28-м борту в полковой ТЭЧ.

----------


## Туляк

АС, не за что. :) А где базируется эта 26-ка?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Ан-26 Левашево

----------


## walter

Интересные фотки! Спасибо!

----------


## AC

> Ан-26 Левашево


Да, Левашово...  :Smile:

----------


## Туляк

6.04.2006г.

----------


## Туляк

АС, Кирилл, спасибо за информацию. Я думал, что Полярная авиация сидит гораздо севернее. :)
Мясновские Ан-2. В период осенне-весенней распутицы на грунте в Мясново они часто перебираются в Клоково.

----------


## walter

Туляк,у вас пары Ми-8ВЗПУ тех ,что с ящиками на пилонах,уже не осталось?И Ми-8пс борт 46 тоже нет?

----------


## Туляк

> Туляк,у вас пары Ми-8ВЗПУ тех ,что с ящиками на пилонах,уже не осталось?И Ми-8пс борт 46 тоже нет?


Такой? (Взято с форума вертолётчиков)
[IMG][/IMG]

Если да, то это скорее Ми-8ВКП. Такой "спец" был в 490-м где-то до конца 90-х годов, борт 71. А ВЗПУ: http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...i-9/1075130/L/  было 5 бортов: №№ 28, 30, 43, 45, 72. Где-то в 96-м году после переформирования полка их осталось двое: 71 (бывший 28) и 72. Позже им снова переписали номера: соответственно, 47 и 48 (хотя, по первому не уверен, а по второму точно). Сейчас их не видать...
Ми-8ПС №46 стоит на приколе, как и "братья" 45 и 50. Тут можно разглядеть: пятнистый 45 и зелёный 50:

"Полтинник" появился в полку не так давно и летающим я его не видел.

----------


## walter

[QUOTE=Туляк;28858]Такой? (Взято с форума вертолётчиков)
Да,но они больше назывались как ВЗПУ. А другой Ми-9 или раннее название Ми-8ИВ. Из них недавно продали 9798608 ,с прошлого года в Абакан-Авиа RA-22498,летает где-то в Африке.Из Ми-9 был еще 05 борт.

----------


## Туляк

"...Из Ми-9 был еще 05 борт..."

Где "был"? В Туле? Если да, то не видел такого. 05-й борт носили Ми-24, раньше "В", а сейчас "П".

----------


## walter

> "...Из Ми-9 был еще 05 борт..."
> 
> Где "был"? В Туле? Если да, то не видел такого. 05-й борт носили Ми-24, раньше "В", а сейчас "П".


Прходил к нам в 01г ,и в формуляре номер части стоял 22590.

----------


## Шурави

> Сгоревший в 2004г. Ми-24П №09, бывший №19. В первый раз этот борт видел в полку ещё в 97-98-м году, бортовой номер был нарисован между грузовой кабиной и кабиной пилота.


Странно. В 2004, я ещё проживал в гарнизоне. Как-то, этот случай прошёл мимо меня.

----------


## Шурави

Пару роликов, про тульский полк. Беслан, 1995.

http://video.mail.ru/mail/mi-24v/254/255.html

http://video.mail.ru/mail/mi-24v/254/256.html

----------


## Шурави

.
http://www.forumavia.ru/forum/4/4/99...?topiccount=15

----------


## Туляк

Ми-24П №№05 и 14.

----------


## Туляк

Ми-8МТ №№ 21 и 28.


Пара на проходе.

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

Упражнение №81...

----------


## Туляк

Walter, по поводу Ми-9 №05 кое-что припоминаю. Недавно в инете нашёл фото, правда, не помню где:

Говорят, что этот из "Вертикаль-Т" бывший Ми-9 №05.

----------


## walter

Не, это легницкий СГВ,вот фото его в те времена взято c форума Balancer ветка кажется называется Авиация СГВ жива.

----------


## walter

*Туляк* Ми-24к  с бортовым 117 такой не наблюдал до 98г ? Потом вроде ушедший в Протасово.

----------


## Туляк

Не, 117-го не наблюдал. До 96-го года в полку было (из известных мне) 3 "корректировщика": 23, 59 и 60. После 96-го им скорее всего поменяли номера и настоящие мне не известны, но в тот период наблюдал 138 и 140. При чём, единички были белого цвета, дорисованы к жёлтым номерам 38 и 40. Но эти борта были за штатом полка, если я не ошибаюсь. Ещё на "сотню" были Р-ки - 142, бывший 42, и 144, бывший 44. Большая часть из всех "спецов" позже куда-то ушли, кстати, тоже слышал о Протасове. Остались два "химика" - 19 (бывший 62) и 142, и два "корректировщика" - 22 и 24. Вот... Это я всё к тому, что 117-го не видел.)))))))))))))

ПС: а в Протасово уже нет ничего? Была ведь база хранения.

----------


## walter

Спасибо. Видел запись про Ми-24к из Оломоуца и там был такой номер ,значит этот бортовой к нему не относится.
 Да, там база резерва ,полк в Протасово расформирован еще в 98г.

----------


## Туляк

Walter, а что это за запись? Не поделитесь сцылочкой, если она есть? :))

----------


## walter

Это формуляр двигателя.

----------


## walter

*Туляк* Тут http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=14200 спрашивают фотки
аэропорта Клоково .

----------


## Туляк

Дык, я там уже выложил кое-что. Скоро ещё будет. :))))))))) Аз есьм...

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/ru_19_300/5/

----------


## Micro

*Туляк* , спасибо за все эти интересные фотки!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Что интересно, если на Гугл Ерф нет Тулы в хорошем разрешении, то на Яндекс-картах спутниковая Тула-Клоково вполне прилична. Советую всем носо-водителям по спутниковым картам при поиске комбинировать выбор программ:
http://beta-maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.58...0.009402&l=sat

----------


## Туляк

Спасибо,Александр, аграмадное! :))) Сам бы ещё очень не скоро нашёл. Даже полёты на снимке зафиксировали. 

ПС: тока свой дом я вам не покажу. :)))

----------


## andrew_78

> Ми-24П №01.
> Он же на "Кубе" в прошлом году:[/URL]


А "копейка", что на кубе в 2007 была вроде бы не тульская.
Если сравнивать левый борт (правый я не снимал) - пятна разные.
Для полной идентификации прилагаю серийник.

----------


## F70173

> А "копейка", что на кубе в 2007 была вроде бы не тульская.
> Если сравнивать левый борт (правый я не снимал) - пятна разные.
> Для полной идентификации прилагаю серийник.



Этот из Калуги был

----------


## Туляк

Да... признаю свою неправоту. :) Стандартный камуфляж, потому сразу особо не пригдядывался. Надо же, два почти одинаковых борта в соседних городах. 
Кстати, вот тут:  http://www.avsim.ru/files.phtml?acti...F0%EB%FF%F2%E0 - на видео в самом начале засветились две В-шки тульские - 06 и 10. Это точно. :)

----------


## AC

В "Авиации и космонавтике" №9/2008 опубликован большой материал М.Никольского об истории 490 овп с фоторепортажем. Я с удивлением узнал, например, из него, что полк, оказывается, имел на вооружении какое-то время даже Ми-26.
В общем, рекомендую!...  :Smile:

----------


## Туляк

Да, в конце 90-х, начале двухтысячных, параллельно с Ан-24 №100 были в полку два Ми-26, №№07 и 45. 
АС, а электронный вариант журнала имеется?

----------


## AC

> Да, в конце 90-х, начале двухтысячных, параллельно с Ан-24 №100 были в полку два Ми-26, №№07 и 45. 
> АС, а электронный вариант журнала имеется?


1) В статье указано, что Ми-26 (уже один из двух) оставался в полку до декабря 2005 г.
2) Спасибо за номера, но сразу возникает вопрос: в статье опубликовано фото без указания даты съемки, но с однозначной подписью -- "Ми-26 490-го вертолетного полка", на котором вертолет с №04 на борту и регистрацией RA-04 на хвостовой балке! А как же №№07 и 45?
3) А №100 по-прежнему в полку? Его время от времени замечают на Чкаловской...
4) Электронного варианта у журнала, увы, нет...  :Frown:

----------


## F70173

> 2) Спасибо за номера, но сразу возникает вопрос: в статье опубликовано фото без указания даты съемки, но с однозначной подписью -- "Ми-26 490-го вертолетного полка", на котором вертолет с №04 на борту и регистрацией RA-04 на хвостовой балке! А как же №№07 и 45?
> 3) А №100 по-прежнему в полку? Его время от времени замечают на Чкаловской...
> 4) Электронного варианта у журнала, увы, нет...


N 100 в Клоково давно уже нет. А когда его видели на Чкаловском?
Ми-26 RA-04 выкатывали на день полка на статическую стоянку, значит он в то время был в 490-м ОВП
по вопросу количества Ми-26 в полку может и есть какие то неточности, но это только от того что местные сами толком не помнят

если кому надо журнал, пишите в личку

----------


## Туляк

Неточности с номерами вполне возможны, хотя 07 и 45 присутствуют в моих некоторых архивах.  :Cool:  Я часто был в полку в 97-98-м годах, 07 помню точно. Он стоял на бижайшей к МРД стоянке. В более поздний период, 99-2006 годы, мои наблюдения гораздо беднее. Может быть, ошибся, а может их было и больше двух.

----------


## AC

> Неточности с номерами вполне возможны, хотя 07 и 45 присутствуют в моих некоторых архивах.  Я часто был в полку в 97-98-м годах, 07 помню точно. Он стоял на бижайшей к МРД стоянке. В более поздний период, 99-2006 годы, мои наблюдения гораздо беднее. Может быть, ошибся, а может их было и больше двух.


В статье тоже говорится именно о двух...

----------


## Туляк

Прошу прощения за долгое отсутствие...

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

АС, вот они некогда тульские 07 и 45! :)
Работа ми-26
Снято как раз в Клоково, даже знакомые борта на заднем плане попадаются. 
Реабилитировался. :)

----------


## AC

> АС, вот они некогда тульские 07 и 45! :)
> Работа ми-26
> Снято как раз в Клоково, даже знакомые борта на заднем плане попадаются. 
> Реабилитировался. :)


Спасибо Вам!...

----------


## Туляк

***В 55-м сообщении заменил первую фотографию, чтобы не было повторений.***

Немного транзита в Клоково.
Незнакомый Ан-72 весной этого года:



Ми-26 из Кинель-Черкасс:

----------


## Туляк

Он же и 35-я МТ-шка оттуда же.

----------


## Туляк

Ка-27. 



Видимо, это и есть тот самый Ми-26, который был в полку до декабря 2005-го. Фото датировано июнем того же года. А чуть ближе виден Ми-8П №60, который я по ошибке идентифицировал ранее как 50-й. Отсюда лучше видать.:)


Заход на ВПП26. Прошли ближний...

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Видимо, это и есть тот самый Ми-26, который был в полку до декабря 2005-го. Фото датировано июнем того же года.


А куда потом делся?

----------


## Туляк

Мне сказали, что оба борта ушли в Торжок.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Мне сказали, что оба борта ушли в Торжок.


а я уж думал, что списали. Обидно, когда такие машины на иголки пускают, замены ведь нет.

----------


## Туляк

Судя по всему, в Торжке они как раз и встали на прикол. Видел ли их кто летающими?

----------


## AC

> Немного транзита в Клоково.
> Незнакомый Ан-72 весной этого года


Ух ты! А интересно, чей же это борт?...  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Micro

Эх, знать бы заводские номера этих вертолетов...  :Cool:

----------


## Туляк

Не обещаю, но попробую надыбать.

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

Ми-8МТШ №39.

Он же, взято из интернета, не помню откуда...


Ми-8МТПБ №38, пока ещё с антеннами.


Просто красивый снимок...

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

28-й...

...он же в Кубинке.


60-й...

...44-й...

...Очень похоже, что это один и тот же борт.
***Поправка: не один и тот же...***

----------


## Туляк

Немного о грустном...

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Micro

*Туляк*, спасибо за интересные фотографии! 



> Не обещаю, но попробую надыбать.


Было бы интересно, для истории...

----------


## Micro

*Туляк*, есть вопрос по датам съемки следующих: 

Ka-27ПС 57 зав. № 92114
Mи-8T 15 зав. № 4735
Mи-24В 07 зав. № 3532421319079
Mи-26 67

А кому принадлежит Ka-27ПС?

----------


## Туляк

Micro, не за что! У меня их ещё много. :)

По датам.
Ка-27ПС №57 - дата съёмки 1.11.2007г. Это залётный борт, в принадлежности не уверен. Уточню.

Ми-8Т №15 - это полковой борт, в Туле где-то с 2004 года, может и раньше. Потому, даты съёмок разные. Есть и 22.05.2007, и 14.04.2006. Фото, где он ещё с незакрашенной эмблемой Тоцкой базы, датировано 11.06.2005г. С февраля 2007г. списан по планеру.

Ми-24В №07 тоже в полку, даты съёмок самые различные, выложенная в 67-м сообщении - 11.06.2005г. Пришёл с КВР в 2004-м, вместе с 01,06 и 10. Летает и по сей день. 

Ми-26 №67 - дата съёмки 30.10.2007г.

----------


## AC

> Ка-27ПС №57 - дата съёмки 1.11.2007г. Это залётный борт, в принадлежности не уверен. Уточню.


Вообще он похож на ейский:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/yeysk/inde...picid=yeysk004
Отседа:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/yeysk/yeysk_01.htm

----------


## AC

> 


А вот этот ПС "15 желтый" -- он не с Кубинки?  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

Оттудова, родимый. Раньше частенько к нам заходил.

----------


## AC

> Оттудова, родимый. Раньше частенько к нам заходил.


Ага, спасибо... А то я уж подумал: мало ли -- мож двойник у Вас там завелся...  :Smile:

----------


## Туляк

А Кашка малость отличается от ейской. Номерок разными шрифтами нарисован.

----------


## AC

> А Кашка малость отличается от ейской. Номерок разными шрифтами нарисован.


Ну, с 2005 то года могли и подправить...  :Smile:

----------


## Micro

> По датам.


Еще раз спасибо большое!

----------


## Micro

> Ми-24В №07 тоже в полку, даты съёмок самые различные, выложенная в 67-м сообщении - 11.06.2005г. Пришёл с КВР в 2004-м, вместе с 01,06 и 10. Летает и по сей день.


Он, кстати, пришел из ЗГВ. 
Служил в 337 обвп в Mahlwinkel. 
Бывшие бортоые номера - 06 и 27.

----------


## Туляк

> Он, кстати, пришел из ЗГВ. 
> Служил в 337 обвп в Mahlwinkel. 
> Бывшие бортоые номера - 06 и 27.


Эх, если бы ещё найти его ранние фотографии...

http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/kubinka_mi...nka_mil_01.htm
Во! Наши на дежурстве.:)

----------


## F70173

> Ух ты! А интересно, чей же это борт?...


Это эскадрилья войск РХБЗ. Базируется в Багай-Барановке, Саратовской обл

----------


## AC

> Это эскадрилья войск РХБЗ. Базируется в Багай-Барановке, Саратовской обл


Спасибо! А эмблема, стало быть, наподобие этой:
http://www.himbat.ru/gallery/display...cat=-27&pos=30
 :Cool:

----------


## Туляк

Идём дальше. Прыжки.

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## AC

> Это эскадрилья войск РХБЗ. Базируется в Багай-Барановке, Саратовской обл


395-я отдельная испытательная авиационная эскадрилья войскх РХБЗ.
Фоторепортаж о ней (в том числе фото Ми-24Р "29 красный" и Ми-8МТ "08 красный") опубликован в №1/2009 "Техники и вооружения".

----------


## AC

*4 фото из Тулы -- весна 2008 г.:*
http://vitalykuzmin.net/?q=node/137
Товарищ въехал на своей машине прямо на полосу -- через поле:
http://vitalykuzmin.net/?q=node/139

----------


## [RUS] MK

> *4 фото из Тулы:*
> http://vitalykuzmin.net/?q=node/137
> Товарищ въехал на своей машине прямо на полосу -- через поле:
> http://vitalykuzmin.net/?q=node/139


Наша армия нас бережет!  :Cool:

----------


## Туляк

Факт есть факт. 
490-й полк готовится на расформирование. На территории военного городка начато строительство 17-этажного дома. Так что, аэродром, по всей видимости, обречён.

----------


## AC

> Факт есть факт. 
> 490-й полк готовится на расформирование. На территории военного городка начато строительство 17-этажного дома. Так что, аэродром, по всей видимости, обречён.


Будут с кем то сливать (объединять)?  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

Да. Калуга, Вязьма.

----------


## AC

> Да. Калуга, Вязьма.


Все три в одну авиабазу типа?!...  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

Не.) По планам реформирования должны разогнать один из полков 16-й ВА, а остальные доукомплектовать освободившейся техникой. Сперва собирались разгонять полк в Калуге, но потом переиграли на Тулу (у них же там хорошо получается в такие игры играть). Соответственно, техника из 490-го уйдёт в Калугу и Вязьму частями, как и л/с (из тех, кто не уволится и не переведётся на другое место службы).

----------


## AC

> Не.) По планам реформирования должны разогнать один из полков 16-й ВА, а остальные доукомплектовать освободившейся техникой. Сперва собирались разгонять полк в Калуге, но потом переиграли на Тулу (у них же там хорошо получается в такие игры играть). Соответственно, техника из 490-го уйдёт в Калугу и Вязьму частями, как и л/с (из тех, кто не уволится и не переведётся на другое место службы).


Спасибо за информацию!...  :Smile: 
А кому из РЭБ уйдет?... И еще -- правда ли что и десантуру тульскую расформировывают? Про это уже писали в московской прессе, а на месте что про это слышно?  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

РЭБы уже месяца три как ушли все на юг, в Ростов. В смысле, из тех, что были в лётном состоянии: №№35, 36, 40. 38-й на доработках в Казани был, щас не знаю. Остальные ППА, СМВ догнивают на аэродроме в виде металлолома. Видимо, их и вывозить не станут далеко, порежут и сдадут в ближайшем приёмном пункте...

Тульский полк ВДВ расформировывают также. Территория полка уже выкуплена. Кем? Есть слухи,что московская мэрия со своим мэрином добрались и сюда...

----------


## AC

> РЭБы уже месяца три как ушли все на юг, в Ростов. В смысле, из тех, что были в лётном состоянии: №№35, 36, 40. 38-й на доработках в Казани был, щас не знаю. Остальные ППА, СМВ догнивают на аэродроме в виде металлолома. Видимо, их и вывозить не станут далеко, порежут и сдадут в ближайшем приёмном пункте...


И еще раз спасибо за подробности!...  :Smile: 




> Тульский полк ВДВ расформировывают также. Территория полка уже выкуплена. Кем? Есть слухи,что московская мэрия со своим мэрином добрались и сюда...


Стало быть и управление дивизии, и саму дивизию как таковую тоже того?... А что будет с ефремовским артполком десантников?...  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

По поводу ефремовских ничего не знаю, а вот с управлением 16-й ВА, как и самой ВА, видимо, придётся попрощаться. В Кубинке тоже всё выворачивают наизнанку. А калужский и вяземский полки кажись переходят во владения 6-й ВА.

Да и вообще, вся эта голь с "оптимизацией" (гля, слово какое придумали! Видимо, украсть и продать украденное так теперь и должно называться) кроме отвращения и горечи больше никаких чувств не вызывает.

----------


## AC

> По поводу ефремовских ничего не знаю, а вот с управлением 16-й ВА, как и самой ВА, видимо, придётся попрощаться. В Кубинке тоже всё выворачивают наизнанку. А калужский и вяземский полки кажись переходят во владения 6-й ВА...


Про это тоже читал... А сами армии то оставят, или сведут до корпусов?  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

> Про это тоже читал... А сами армии то оставят, или сведут до корпусов?


Чего не знаю, того не скажу.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Армий не будет :(

----------


## Туляк

Вот теперь в каждую лётную смену гляжу на полёты вертушек с щемящим чувством, что вижу всё это в последний раз... Даже не верится как-то.  :Frown:

----------


## Micro

Неутешительные новости... 

*Туляк*, большая просьба: перед тем, что вертолеты из железного ряда отправят на металлолом, выяснить их заводские номера.  :Cool:

----------


## F70173

Лётная смена. Июль 2008 г
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...ext_id=1460230

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да и вообще, вся эта голь с "оптимизацией" (гля, слово какое придумали! Видимо, украсть и продать украденное так теперь и должно называться) кроме отвращения и горечи больше никаких чувств не вызывает.


Щас по Звезде два генерала распинапись, что армия не реформируется, а *модернизируется*, видать от слова "реформа" решили отказаться, народ от него уже блюёт. А это, дескать, процесс *эволюционный.* И они утверждали, что этот процесс во времени никак не ограничен, все будет очень постепенно, все продумано, мол, у них. В общем, всячески пытались успокоить народ. Не знаю уж, кого они пытались переубедить? Прессу, наверное...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Давно не заходил на ветку... Мдя, несладко там у вас...

----------


## Туляк

> Лётная смена. Июль 2008 г
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...ext_id=1460230


А я в это время сидел где-то по-середине между вертолётом и той 5-этажкой, что на втором плане. :Biggrin:

----------


## Высотник

> И они утверждали, что этот процесс во времени никак не ограничен,


это было про реформу военного образования.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Поздно пришёл на ветку....Если кому интересно могу поделиться инфой по поводу Ми-9 б\н 05,06.Летал на них в своё время в Туле.Только это борта не Клоковского базирования,а Мясновского.Периодически засвечивались на аэродроме Клоково....Возможно от сюда и непонятка

----------


## Туляк

> Поздно пришёл на ветку....Если кому интересно могу поделиться инфой по поводу Ми-9 б\н 05,06.Летал на них в своё время в Туле.Только это борта не Клоковского базирования,а Мясновского.Периодически засвечивались на аэродроме Клоково....Возможно от сюда и непонятка


Здравствуйте!
А у Вас фотографий этих вертушек не сохранилось? Или вообще чьих-нибудь фоток из тульских отрядов? По мясновским на а-нете есть небольшая подборка:
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...asnovo&submit= 
Но там 06 уже обычная Т-шка. А информация очень интересует!

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Доброго времени ТУЛЯК!!!
Нет...это 06 не тот....Фотки пороюсь...поищу....
Ситуация с нашими бортами была такая.В 1979 году было принято решение каждой десантной дивизии Советского Союза придать по одному вертолёту ВКП под управление командира дивизии.Так и было сделано.Потом после преобразования Ферганской дивизии в бригаду ДШБ их вертолёт вместе с экипажем перебазировали в Мясново и передали борт №05 в управление командующего ВДВ с базированием на аэродроме Мясново.Поэтому и получилось ,что в Туле стало два вертолёта 05 и 06.Выпуск 1979 года. Заводские номера 9788608 и 9788611.
Я на них летал в Туле с 1996 по 2001год.Раскраска бортов изначально была камуфляж свело-серый и тёмно серый.Борт 06 после очередного капитального ремонта был перекрашен в жёлто-зелёный камуфляж.Фото сейчас прицеплю.А борт 05 так и не прошёл кап.ремонта и стоял пошарпаный нелетающий....Какая у них на сегодняшний день судьба не могу сказать.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Блин...не могу понять как тут на форум фотки прицеплять

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Уважаемый Туляк!!! Могу сбросить на мыло,а Вы уж там сами разберётесь как их сюда прицепить.

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Кстати две вертушки которые в подборке вполне возможно из Подольских.Просто поставили на хранение.
Дело в том что в Подольске создавали отряд авиации ВДВ,они там пару лет базировались...А потом благополучно разогнали....Вот и распихивали технику куда попало...Белые борт.номера помоему у подольцев были.Если бы другой ракурс увидеть.У них на входных дверях эмблема отряда была нарисована.

----------


## Туляк

> Блин...не могу понять как тут на форум фотки прицеплять


Спасибо за информацию! Фотки можно крепить через этот сервер:
http://www.radikal.ru/
Потом сюда копируйте ссылку на фото или превьюшку.
А эти Ми-9 были именно ВКП или ВзПУ? На них оборудование не снималось? Помню, частенько с мясновских 8-к кидали десантуру в Мясново или Клоково.

----------


## БРАТИШКА



----------


## БРАТИШКА



----------


## БРАТИШКА



----------


## БРАТИШКА



----------


## БРАТИШКА

Ну вот...походу получилось.Это как раз сфокано во времена весенней распутицы на аэродроме....Работали с площадки ДОСААФ. Там немного больше привышение и вода как правило не доходила.

----------


## Туляк

БРАТИШКА, огромное Вам спасибо! Только на фотах не разобрать, это 05-й или 06-й? :) Парашютодром тот назывался, видимо, Хомяково или по-другому - Слободка. "Восьмёрки" мясновские в 90-х, помню, регулярно летали над городом, а в 94-м как-то по весне недели три один борт усердно трудился в Клоково. Однажды я даже засек момент нераскрытия у парашютиста основного парашюта. Вот только внешне тот Ми-8 отличался от того, что на фотографиях. 
Ну, а Украина для простого люда совсем уж и не вражеская. :)

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Во...точно...Слободка!!!
На фотах 06.Где то есть фотка обшарпаного 05(я писал,он не прошёл кап.ремонт).Надо отсканить и показать это унылое зрелище.Да мы над городом и летали всё время.Даже когда простые полёты были у нас круг над городом проходил....А внешне отличался в 90-х годах вертолёт потому что после ремонта его в другой цвет перекрасили...Ремонт у него где то в 1999году был

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Хм...интересно...перечитал ветку сначала и что интересное получается.
Пишет WALTER:[quote=Туляк;28858]Такой? (Взято с форума вертолётчиков)
Да,но они больше назывались как ВЗПУ. А другой Ми-9 или раннее название Ми-8ИВ. Из них недавно продали 9798608 ,с прошлого года в Абакан-Авиа RA-22498,летает где-то в Африке.Из Ми-9 был еще 05 борт.
То есть человек пишет именно о мясновских бортах.Единственная ошибка,продали не 9798608,а 9788608.Это точно, я в формулярах этого вертолёт не один год записи делал.Прикольно....значит моя вертушка(она на фотках жёлто-зелёная) уже бороздит небо Африки....Во судьба!!!!

----------


## Туляк

БРАТИШКА, а у Вас не осталось в памяти немного информации по району полётов мясновских Ан-2, Як-52? Интересует расположение пилотажных зон, тренировочных маршрутов. Схемки-ки Мясново из аэронавигационного справочника у меня есть.

И по поводу Ми-26 RA-04. Недавно будучи в музее вертолётного полка на фотографиях видел этот борт, сфотографированный на празднике. Но в полку этот вертолёт никогда не числился, залётный. Да и вообще, присутствие в Клоково Ми-6 и Ми-26 в музее отмечено, как "сформирование транспортного отряда", типа, они к 490-му не имели прямого отношения.

----------


## AC

> присутствие в Клоково Ми-6 и Ми-26 в музее отмечено, как "сформирование транспортного отряда", типа, они к 490-му не имели прямого отношения.


А почему отряд не мог входить в состав полка?...  :Confused:

----------


## Туляк

> А почему отряд не мог входить в состав полка?...


А эта тема уже повод для повторного навещения музея. :Biggrin:

----------


## БРАТИШКА

Ув.Туляк!!!
По поводу мршрутов полётов сказать ни чего не смогу.Я борт.техник...в вопросы штурмана не вникал.

----------


## Туляк

Немного своих фот выложу. Недавно побывал на "экскурсии". :)

----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк



----------


## Туляк

...А потом на фотике "сели" аккумуляторы и пришлось продолжать чисто визуально...

Вчера, 29-го мая 2009 года, 490-й ОВП отметил 20-летие своего пребывания в Туле. :)

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Немного своих фот выложу. Недавно побывал на "экскурсии". :)


Кладбище...  :Frown:

----------


## AC

> Да, в конце 90-х, начале двухтысячных, параллельно с Ан-24 №100 были в полку два Ми-26, №№07 и 45. 
> АС, а электронный вариант журнала имеется?


Туляк, а ведь, похоже, вот он ваш, некогда тульский (а теперь торжокский), Ми-26 №07 -- на МАКСе нынче (фото):
http://maks.sukhoi.ru/media/photo/ma...2009zd1100.jpg
Отседа:
http://maks.sukhoi.ru/

----------


## Туляк

Да, есть такое подозрение. :)

----------


## AC

> Не.) По планам реформирования должны разогнать один из полков 16-й ВА, а остальные доукомплектовать освободившейся техникой. Сперва собирались разгонять полк в Калуге, но потом переиграли на Тулу (у них же там хорошо получается в такие игры играть). Соответственно, техника из 490-го уйдёт в Калугу и Вязьму частями, как и л/с (из тех, кто не уволится и не переведётся на другое место службы).


"Красная звезда" уже поминает Вязьму по-новому:
"...Гостеприимными хозяевами для российских летчиков 344-го центра боевого применения армейской авиации и 6996-й авиационной базы ВВС - ПВО стали именно вертолетчики 181-й БВБ...".
http://www.redstar.ru/2009/10/01_10/2_02.html

----------


## Туляк

Да... 490-го ОВП уже практически не существует. Последние УТП были 25.08.09. В Клоково осталась пара-тройка летающих бортов, которые тут просто на подхвате и ждут своей очереди на перебазирование. Остальные уже в Калуге и Вязьме.

----------


## Туляк

Ну что же, прошёл уже год, как расформировали 490 ОВП. Могу добавить своих наблюдений.
Ряд Ми-24 с моих крайних фотографий (то самое кладбище) был автотранспортом перевезён в Вязьму. Резать тут их не стали, хотя, порезали немало машин: Ми-8Т №15, 143, 133, МТ №26, ПС №60, СМВ №37 - то, что вспомнил навскидку. Ми-8ПС №44 был замечен на трассе в сторону Питера, везли трейлером, видимо, в Горелово. Кроме летавшей матчасти, также, были подняты и перебазированы некоторые ППА и один МТШ (39) из колашного ряда, штуки 3 или 4 - ушли на новую точку хранения. Ми-24П №04 тоже ушёл своим ходом. Есть разные видео и фото этих процессов, но автор пока нежелает их обнародовать.
Последняя лётная смена была мной зафиксирована 25.06.2009г, но говорят, что была ещё одна числа 6-8-го сентября, когда летал один 05-й борт. После этого в 2010г. в Клоково пару раз заходили транзитом вяземские, и среди них мной был замечен Ми-24В №11, который в Туле носил номер 07 (тот самый из Малвинкель). Аэродром периодически посещают залётные вертушки. Летом с неделю тут сидели МВД-шные Ми-8Т №09 и Ми-8МТВ №109, говорят, учения были в Слободке.
Мясновские Ан-2 периодически летают, обеспечивают БП ВДВ. Даже по ночам. Есть слухи, что весной их переведут в Клоково. Тут вообще слухи такие, что администрация Тулы собирается "поднимать" авиаперевозки в Клоково и Ефремове. Не знаю, хлопотно это, конечно, но хочется надеяться на лучшее.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

А куда летать то из Клоково? Я хоть как-то могу понять рейс Липецк-Воронеж, там хоть действительно народу много мотается туда-сюда... Впрочем это гражданская тема... Насчет Ефремова да, слышали, до какой-то степени допускаю, что могут устроить "грузовой хаб" аля Ярославль (Туношна), только на том основании, что аэродром целый, нераздербаненый. Другое дело, что это ещё обследовать надо - нагрузки МиГ-23 и Су-9 на плиту были явно меньшими, чем могут оказаться от Илов и тд... Чисто фанатское отношение - будет здорово, если Ефремов оживёт... А вот за 490 ОВП, равно как и всех остальных, обидно...

----------


## Vovacii

По Ефремову скорее всего правда, мне отказали именно по причине его планируемого возрождения, аэродром отличный, очень хочется надеяться, что его оживят а не распилят деньги выделенные под это дело.

----------


## Туляк

По Ефремову у меня информации никакой, но говорят, что там ВПП 1-го класса, способная принимать практически все ВС. 



> По Ефремову скорее всего правда, мне отказали именно по причине его планируемого возрождения


А в чём Вам отказали, если не секрет?

----------


## Vovacii

> По Ефремову у меня информации никакой, но говорят, что там ВПП 1-го класса, способная принимать практически все ВС. 
> 
> А в чём Вам отказали, если не секрет?


Была задумка сделать там небольшой музей, реставрационную мастерскую и базу для маленькой реактивной техники(л-29/39). Написал несколько писем и через знакомых обратился в администрацию Тульской области, неформально сказали что "забудь" официальный отказ еще не пришел...

----------

